# First finished turnings, pizza cutter handles



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

These are my first turning projects. I made a few other practice pieces, but these are the first things that I completed. I know many others have done these too. The light one is spalted maple and the dark one is black walnut. This particular walnut is not the prettiest piece of wood I've seen, but it is what it is. I finished them with a few coats of some homemade danish oil (BLO, POLY and Mineral Spirits). I didn't like how that turned out (no pun intended) then followed up with a couple coats of shellac.

One thing I found is NOT a good feature of these is the screws holding the cutter wheel. I've got numerous allen wrenches, but didn't have two 2.5MM, so had my wife get me another set just to take these apart. I tried to get them off to fully remove the blue protective film, but ended up slightly stripping the fastener heads on both of them, never could get them apart so had to use a razor knife to cut around the center plastic spacer. So, a waste having to get another wrench set.

Other than that, it is a nicely built piece it seems.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking handles. Well done for the first completed project. :thumbsup:

I prefer the shape of the spalted maple handle.

The recipients should appreciate these.

I found out about the two allen keys needed to undo the screws to remove the protective film. I happen to have two metric sets so I was able to remove the screws without any damage.

My challenge with the kit has been difficulty in tapping for the insert. I ended up using a 15/32in hole which minimizes the force needed to get the insert into the handle. This does not cut a deep thread, so I finish with some CA glue.

I wish the kit used e.g., a 3/8in x 18 tpi thread llike the wine bottle stoppers. Standard thread which is part of my tap and die set.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Very nice work! Those look great. I gifted mine (one so far) with the blue still on for protection. Is it that hard to get off?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Very nice work! Those look great. I gifted mine (one so far) with the blue still on for protection. Is it that hard to get off?


The film peels off without much trouble. It is more like a cling film on the stainless steel disc. It just stretches at the centre and will leave a small amount under the plastic spacer.

I did not remove the screws for the one I am using at home, but I did for the ones I gave away.

The side with the yellow triangle leaves a residue even though the triangle is on the top, easy to clean off with denatured alcohol.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

those look nice
i like em both
yea the film is a pain getting it off around the inside


----------

